# Traductora PobleSec llega a 2 000



## pejeman

Vale la pena interrumpir mis vacaciones para enviarte un saludo por haber alcanzado la cifra de 2 000 telegramas, les digo yo.

Yo creo que la casa Codorniu también se va a poner contenta de que invites a algunos compañeros foreros a una fiestecita de cumpleaños.

Y esperemos que el Barsa la haga también.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, pejeman. Oye te me adelantaste porque estaba escribiéndole un PM a la traductora y noté que había llegado a los 2000 posts y cuando me decidí abrirle un hilo ya tú lo habías hecho.

Muchas FELICIDADES en tus 2000 posts. Te felicité cuando llegaste a los 1000. Extraño tu presencia en el foro o tal vez es que estás muy ocupada y no coincidimos. Te deseo un buen día y buena suerte en tu trabajo y vida.
Un beso
CB.


----------



## krolaina

¡¡¡MONTSE!!!

Llevaba dos días "olfateándote" para que cuando cumplieses la cifra redondita de los 2000...¡zás! felicitarte. Pero Pejeman es más rápido que un rayo!! 

En cualquier caso...
*¡¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO!!*​Chica, descansa un poco! Aunque cuando te toquen esas merecidas vacaciones yo voy a salir de tu maleta...¡sorpresa! y apareceremos aquí. Tendrás que aguantarme, lo siento.

Sabes que te aprecio un montón. ¡Pero ay de ti como no me visites pronto!

Muchos petons.

Carolina.​


----------



## claudine2006

¡Muchas felicidades! ¡Sigue así!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Felicidades.
Este fin de semana he estado en Barcelona y no te vi por las calles.
Seguro que estabas enfrascada en la traducción esa del _apartheid._

Enhorabuena.


----------



## irene.acler

Felicidades Montse!! 
Gracias por tus aportaciones interesantes y sigue así!
Si vienes a Trento, te espero eh...


----------



## heidita

¡Y eso que no le gustan las cañas! Vaya aburrimiento, como diría mi joya. Pero bueno ¿comer sí, verdad?

Vamos, una cenorra entonces.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICIDADES, TRADUCTORA, POR TUS 2000 AMENAS PARTICIPACIONES!! *


----------



## Tige

Moltes gràcies Montse, per ser tan acollidora als fòrums, tan ràpida a l'hora d'ajudar... i tan "pita"!! 

Des d'Ohio al Poble Sec... una abraçada!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

pejeman said:


> Vale la pena interrumpir mis vacaciones para enviarte un saludo por haber alcanzado la cifra de 2 000 telegramas, les digo yo.
> 
> Yo creo que la casa Codorniu también se va a poner contenta de que invites a algunos compañeros foreros a una fiestecita de cumpleaños.
> 
> Y esperemos que el Barsa la haga también.


Estoy muy de acuerdo, claro que vale la pena interrumpir tu paseo por las islas caimanes   
FELICITACIONES TPS.
De verdad que es un honor compartir contigo, Que buenos esos 2000 aportes, siempre tan educativos, amenos e interesantes...Un Abrazote.

Nos seguimos viendo...

Rosangelus


----------



## Cristina.

Moltes felicitats i molts petons.
Gràcies pels teus maravellosos comentaris.
Una abraçada molt forta des de Madrid!


----------



## panjabigator

Traductora, enhorabona!!!  Tu portes molt al nostre petit foro sempre és un plaure llegir els teus posts!


----------



## saia

Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Antpax

Moltes Felicitats i moltes graciès por teus 2.000 perles i sobretot per la teva paciència en ensenyar-me la teva llengua.

Una abraçada molt forta per la meva estimada amica i professora.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Montse, vas com un llamp!! 

*Moltes gràcies* per tots aquests posts, que sempre fan pensar i replantejar-te el que et pensaves que sabies i descobrir el que no sabies, i per la teva simpatia i ajuda. 

Una abraçada des de l'altra banda del Besòs!


----------



## josepbadalona

¿ Cómo que 2000 ?

Si hace poco celebramos tus primeros 1000....

Feliz segundo postaniversario... 
No te olvides de visitar de vez en cuando al foro español -francés y vuelve con tus dichosas traducciones tan divertidas ...

Te tienes muy merecido este regalito que acompaña un dos mil de besotes.

Paquita


----------



## aceituna

Necesitamos una tarta con 2000 velitas....

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, TRADU!

Y los 3000 para dentro de una par de días, ¿no? ;-)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muchísimas, muchísimas, muchísimas gracias a todos. Tener WORD REFERENCE como herramienta y, como consecuencia, teneros a VOSOTROS, es todo un incentivo para esta ardua tarea llamada traducción.

Como le manifestaba a JosepBadalona hace unos días, un texto con el que tuve que trabajar y que hubiese podido convertirse perfectamente en una verdadera tortura, no dejó de ser un vínculo para conocer a los compañeros del foro francés-español: todos un encanto.

Además, también disfruto mucho con las aportaciones de los amigos de Latinoamérica y estoy aprendiendo un montón con todos vosotros  Krolaina, querida, ahora ya sabes que venezolanos y catalanes tenemos una expresión en común: o sea que si vuelves por estas latitudes, luego ni se te ocurra ir diciendo cosas como: "El peluquero me metió un claXX"  ¡Cómo llegué a reírme con ese post!

Qué más, qué más... ¡Ah, sí! Para Heidita: que a una no le gusten las "cañas" (como decís vosotros) no significa que sea una persona aburrida ni mucho menos . El concepto de diversión y felicidad es muy relativo y cada uno lo pasa bien a su manera. Yo, cuando estoy en Madrizzzzzzzzzzzzz, soy más feliz paseando por las calles cercanas a la plaza Mayor, comiendo chocolate con churros, comprándome una ensaimada en la Mallorquina o tomándome un agua con gas con toda la tranquilidad en el Comercial. De todos modos, me apunto a una de vuestras quedadas.

I Betu, a veure si nosaltres també fem alguna cosa per aquí, no?

Pejeman, mil gracias a ti por empezar el hilo y decirte que, bueno, lo del Barça... ¡Yo estoy por hacerme "perica"! Al fin y al cabo, vivo al lado del estadio de Montjuïc... Es que esta temporada nuestros "niños" se la han tomado con demasiada tranquilidad.... A ver quién se lleva la liga... (¡esperemos que sea de nuevo blaugrana!)

Yo también os hago un regalito/regalet para celebrar y celebrarnos. A ver si os gusta... WaYeah 

Molts i molts i molts PETONS


----------



## zazap

Traductora!
Bravo!

Me felicitares molt ràpidament, sent haver sigut tan lenta...

Sempre és un plaer llegir els teus posts.

Un beset per a tu des de València!

Me faré una canya a la teua salut!

Gràcies per participar als fòrums!

zazap!

(M'agrada molt el video, te n'adonares, que eix un arc de sant martí?)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

zazap said:


> Traductora!
> Bravo!
> 
> Me felicitares molt ràpidament, sent haver sigut tan lenta...
> 
> Sempre és un plaer llegir els teus posts.
> 
> Un beset per a tu des de València!
> 
> Me faré una canya a la teua salud!
> 
> Gràcies per participar als fòrums!
> 
> zazap!


 
Zazap, no saps com m'emociona llegir una quebequesa que escriu (i que segur que parla) en català de València. A mi també m'encanta tenir-te per aquí, xiqueta.

A veure si m'atrapes! 

Besets!


----------



## totor

*¡montse! ¡cómo que 2000!*

paquita me sacó las palabras de la boca. ayer la felicitamos por sus mil y hoy por sus dos mil. ¿cómo es eso?

¡cómo corren estas chicas! el otro día me pasó lo mismo con karine.

quizá no es que estas chicas corren, sino que yo ando en carreta  .

*¡felices 2000, montse!*​


----------



## volky

Me uno al grupo de felicitaciones.

Es tan bonito ver como todos se unen en un deseo común...........

Nos vemos en los 2,238.....


----------



## Mei

Homeeee, no puc faltar ni cuatre dies, aquestes coses s'avisen... 

Moltes felicitats, sí que vas com un llamp (de ReLlamp!) Gràcies per la teva ajuda! 

Ens veiem per ací!

Mei (de ReMei)


----------



## RIU

Carai Montse, vas llançada!!

Moltes felicitats i gràcies per els 2000 encerts.

RIU


----------



## Eugin

Un poco tarde porque estuve de viaje unos días, pero igual llego para felicitarte por tu labor aquí en el foro y las veces que nos ofreces tus valiosas respuestas.

¡Ojalá podamos coincidir más veces en los posts, colega!!!

¡Felicidades en tu nuevo millar!!!!  Y ahora que se viene el veranito europeo... ¡sal un poco del foro para disfrutar (al menos por mí) de tu bellísima ciudad!!   

Un abrazo,
Eugin


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Lamartus, como siempre, 200 post tarde . Pero no quería perder la oportunidad de mandar mis felicitaciones. Tengo escusa: acabo de descubrir este subforo y estoy encantada de que mis primeras felicitaciones vayan para Montse. 

Moltes felicitats, Tradu!

Seguimos viéndonos por aquí y prometo llegar a tiempo para tus 3000 la semana que viene, jejejeje.

Aquí va mi tardío regalito.

Besos desde los madriles.

Marta


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Queridísimos Totor, Volky, Mei, Riu, Eugin y Lamartus:

Siento no haberos dado las gracias antes, pero últimamente ese túnel del tiempo que puede ser la traducción me ha tenido en pleno Apartheid sudafricano (con todas las pesadillas que semejante contexto comporta) y, como consecuencia, me ha sido imposible dedicaros las palabras que os merecéis.

Como siempre, es un placer encontraros por aquí y, en casos como las últimas traducciones que me han tenido ocupada, vuestra ayuda y presencia hacen que el trabajo sea más llevadero.

Eugin, lo que no entiendo es cómo tú y yo no nos topamos más que en este foro... ¡Será posible! ¡Y eso que somos colegas de profesión! 

Lamartus, tus churros, si quieres, se materializan a mediados de julio, pues voy a estar por los madriles del 12 al 16 y con Antpax, Krolaina, Heidita, etc. ya estamos organizando una quedada... Venga, *a bote pronto* tienes que decirme que te apuntas...

Mei i Riu, nosaltres també podríem fer alguna cosa per aquí, no?

Petons / Besos desde el sol de Montjuïc y, de nuevo, mi "regalito" mallorquín: WaYeah 

TPS


----------



## Eva Maria

Montse, la Traductora del Poble Sec!

No pares, noia! Acabes de complir 2.000 i ja hi has afegit 200 més com si res! (Arribaràs als 3.000 en un aclucar d'ulls!)

Gràcies per totes les teves saberudes aportacions a la cultura universal internètica!

NOTA: Quan llegeixo la teva cita en la llengua de ses Illes em transportes automàticament a una meravellosa cala!

Eva Maria


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eva Maria said:


> No pares, noia! Acabes de complir 2.000 i ja hi has afegit 200 més com si res! (Arribaràs als 3.000 en un aclucar d'ulls!)


 
Mira qui parla: la que dins de dos dies farà 2.000! Si jo sumo tants posts és per les dificultats de les traduccions de la punyeta! Sort que us tinc a vosaltres.

Petons des del Poble Sec a... Tarragona???? (by the way: un dels meus llocs preferits de tot l'univers!!!  és que sóc de ben a prop )


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSTPS !!*​


----------



## chics

Però si encara no t'havia felicitat!!!

Nena, has crescut tan ràpid... gairebé ja ets més gran que jo, NOOO!!! 
Bé, jo et felicito pels 2.303 posts, oi que sóc original? Millor això que tardana. 

Gràcies per la teva ajuda i simpatia.
Petunillus.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, Necsus, i gràcies, al·loteta Chics (a qui no envio "petunillus", sinó besades )

Montse


----------



## BolleBlu

Congratulazioni Traductora!!! E grazie per le tue preziose correzioni!!! Continua così  .
Bacioni!
Ciao,
BB.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Pero, ¡chica! Que me descuido un par de semanitas, entre torrres de trabajo y entrenamiento para nuevas cosillas por ahí, ¡y la tradu más simpática del Mediterráneo se me escapa con otro millar de posts!

Y a juzgar por el ritmo que llevas, ¡a que en tres semanas ya te estamos celebrando los 3.000!

Siento haber llegado tan tarde, pero para la próxima trataré de llegar con solo una semana de retraso, o cosa así...  

¡Muy, muy, muy felices _2.000 y tantos_!


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES POR TUS PRIMEROS 2000!!!!*

TE PIDO PERDÓN POR FELICITARTE TAN TARDE, YA ESTARÁS POR LLEGAR A LOS 3000.

*No nos hemos cruzado muy a menudo pero sí noté que en seguida acudes a ayudar y ¡¡¡me encanta leer tus posts!!!*

*CON TODO CARIÑO Y AGRADECIMIENTO POR TU AYUDA, TE SALUDO DESDE BUENOS AIRES.*

*Fernita *


----------

